# portmaster can't install net/ssvnc



## nemysis (Feb 21, 2012)

I have trouble installing net/ssvnc and *make package* with portmaster.


```
portmaster net/ssvnc

===>>> Currently installed version: ssvnc-1.0.29
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/ssvnc

===>>> Gathering dependency list for net/ssvnc from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for net/ssvnc

===>>> Starting build and/or install for net/ssvnc <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
===>>> Package and/or archive not found at:
	/usr/ports/packages

       Check the pkg_add(1) man page for information
       on setting the PACKAGESITE environment variable

===>>> There is no valid package to install, building port instead

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for net/ssvnc from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for net/ssvnc
===>  Cleaning for ssvnc-1.0.29

===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for ssvnc-1.0.29
===>  Extracting for ssvnc-1.0.29
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ssvnc-1.0.29.src.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for ssvnc-1.0.29
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for ssvnc-1.0.29
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on executable: imake - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/java - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xaw7.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   ssvnc-1.0.29 depends on shared library: jpeg.11 - found
===>  Configuring for ssvnc-1.0.29
sh -c 'type xmkmf'
xmkmf is /usr/local/bin/xmkmf
if [ "Xultraftp" != "X" ]; then sh -c 'type javac'; fi
javac is /usr/local/bin/javac
if [ "Xultraftp" != "X" ]; then sh -c 'type jar'; fi
jar is /usr/local/bin/jar

...

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version ssvnc-1.0.29
tar: lib/ssvnc/ultraftp.jar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256

===>>> Package creation failed for ssvnc-1.0.29!

===>>> Ignore this error  [i]
===>>> Abort update       [a]
===>>> Retry              [r]

===>>> How would you like to proceed? [i] i

pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/ssvnc/ultraftp.jar' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `ssvnc-1.0.29'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
===>  Installing for ssvnc-1.0.29
===>   Generating temporary packing list
cd vnc_unixsrc/libvncauth; gmake
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vnc_unixsrc/libvncauth'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vnc_unixsrc/libvncauth'
cd vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer;  gmake
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer'
if [ "Xultraftp" != "X" ]; then cd ultraftp; gmake; fi
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/ultraftp'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/ultraftp'
cd vncstorepw; gmake
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vncstorepw'
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/ports/usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/net/ssvnc/work/ssvnc-1.0.29/vncstorepw'
mkdir -p /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util /usr/local/man/man1
strip vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer/vncviewer
cp -p vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer/vncviewer /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p vncstorepw/vncstorepw /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p vncstorepw/unwrap.so /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p vncstorepw/lim_accept.so /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p vncstorepw/ultravnc_dsm_helper /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p scripts/ssvnc /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p scripts/ssvnc_cmd /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p scripts/tsvnc /usr/local/lib/ssvnc
cp -p scripts/util/ssvnc.tcl /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util
cp -p scripts/util/ss_vncviewer /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util
if [ "Xultraftp" != "X" ]; then cp -p ultraftp/ultraftp.jar /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util; fi
cp -p man/man1/ssvnc.1 /usr/local/man/man1/ssvnc-gui.1
./wr_tool /usr/local/bin/ssvnc-gui  /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/ssvnc
./wr_tool /usr/local/bin/ssvnc-ts  /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/tsvnc
./wr_tool /usr/local/bin/ssvnc-stunnel  /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util/ss_vncviewer
if [ "Xshare/applications" != X ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/share/applications; fi
if [ "Xshare/applications" != X ]; then cp -p ssvnc.desktop /usr/local/share/applications; fi
if [ "Xssvncviewer" != X ]; then cp -p vnc_unixsrc/vncviewer/vncviewer /usr/local/bin/ssvncviewer; fi
if [ "Xssvncviewer" != X ]; then cp -p man/man1/ssvncviewer.1 /usr/local/man/man1/ssvncviewer.1; fi
if [ "Xshare/doc/ssvnc" != X ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/share/doc/ssvnc; fi
if [ "Xshare/doc/ssvnc" != X ]; then cp -p scripts/util/stunnel-server.conf /usr/local/share/doc/ssvnc; fi
if [ "Xshare/doc/ssvnc" != X ]; then cp -p README /usr/local/share/doc/ssvnc; fi

==============================================================================

SSVNC has been installed, and the following commands are available:

ssvncviewer	- SSVNC viewer
ssvnc-ts	- Wrapper script for Terminal Services mode
ssvnc-stunnel	- Wrapper script for SSVNC + stunnel (SSH/SSL tunnels)
ssvnc-gui	- GUI for the previous commands

==============================================================================

===>   Compressing manual pages for ssvnc-1.0.29
===>   Registering installation for ssvnc-1.0.29
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/lib/ssvnc/vncviewer
/usr/local/lib/ssvnc/ultravnc_dsm_helper
/usr/local/bin/ssvncviewer

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
[url]http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ssvnc.html[/url]

===>>> Creating a package for new version ssvnc-1.0.29
tar: lib/ssvnc/ultraftp.jar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256

===>>> Package creation of ssvnc-1.0.29 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> net/ssvnc 

Exit 1
```
This always happens.

This is bad


```
tar: lib/ssvnc/ultraftp.jar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
```

I think the problem is perhaps too with permissions.


```
ls -lh /usr/local/lib/ssvnc/util
total 812
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    93k 21 Feb 23:46 ss_vncviewer
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   550k 12 Jan  2011 ssvnc.tcl
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   106k 21 Feb 23:47 ultraftp.jar
```

Works without problems but normally without package in /usr/ports/packages/All.


```
cd /usr/ports/net/ssvnc ; make install clean


pkg-info ssvnc
ssvnc-1.0.29        Enhanced TightVNC Viewer (SSVNC: SSL/SSH VNC viewer)
```


----------



## phoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

Portmaster correctly downloads, extacts, configures, builds, and installs the port.  The creation of the backup package fails.  But the port is installed.


----------



## nemysis (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes sorry my *m*istake in *t*opic *n*ame. Package is installed.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2012)

> ```
> ===>>> Creating a package for new version ssvnc-1.0.29
> tar: lib/ssvnc/ultraftp.jar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
> ...


The port's pkg-plist is incorrect. This needs to be addressed by the port's maintainer.


----------

